

Why Are the Rich So Interested in Public-School Reform? - robdoherty2
http://ideas.time.com/2011/12/09/why-are-the-rich-so-interested-in-public-school-reform/#ixzz1gMN4dMsd

======
kls
I think Vladimir Lenin said it best:

 _Give me four years to teach the children and the seed I have sown will never
be uprooted._

~~~
cafard
Yeah, the Jesuits said something like that, too. Their distinguished pupils
included Voltaire and the Castro brothers. One begins to suspect that
pedagogues overrate their influence.

